# Autistic man builds feline fun house



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Autistic man builds feline fun house - YouTube

I love what this person has done, especially how everything he's built seamlessly fits in the living space, without sticking out and looking garish. This is what I would like to do if I had the space.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is really neat. It turned out so well.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

That is so COOL!! Wow!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

You know those cats are in heaven! 8-O

The detail in that is amazing!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow. If I had a home of my own, I would love to have that done (I don't know if I'd feel comfortable ripping into my walls myself). It would be great!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow! That is therapy for all and such a sweet story. And now I know, my Blanco has Aspergers.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm really quite impressed with the level of craftsmanship he has put in. I think there's an opportunity for him to pursue a part-time business doing this type of work for other cat-lovers.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

This is so awesome! And it's so funny that my husband and I have always said that our oldest cat Penny has Asbergers lol - and now we accuse her of having 'given it' to our newest cat Sunny. :grin:


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you for sharing, it's really awesome work. Too bad my type of Asperger's is not the engineer type. 

And yes, cats are autistic, I always say that too, we share numerous traits that neurotypicals see as strange, such as an aversion to looking in the eye, sensitivity to strong scents, sounds, etc., being non-pack animals, preferring to work alone rather than in a team, no permanent hierarchies, don't love blindly, and so much more. But the one thing we do NOT have in common is cats are masters of manipulation and we're the worst at it.


----------

